# Cub Cadet XT1-LT42 PTO not disengaging



## Pugzy (Oct 26, 2021)

G'day,
Have a Cub Cadet XT1-LT42... currently have an issue with the PTO that drives the mowing deck... PTO and mower deck turn on and run fine but will not shut down when turned off or when the safety switches are activated (hop off seat, reverse)

Any help is greatly appreciated...

Pugz.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Pugzy, welcome to the tractor forum.

That is an electric PTO clutch, correct? Does it function correctly when cool at first startup?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

how to adjust electric pto clutch on a cub cadet mower - Google Search


----------



## Pugzy (Oct 26, 2021)

Hi Harvey,

No it doesn't... PTO will start up when switch is pulled on but won't shut down unless ignition is turned off.

Cheers.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Sounds like be the PTO switch is not shutting power off to the PTO clutch?


----------



## Pugzy (Oct 26, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> Sounds like be the PTO switch is not shutting power off to the PTO clutch?


Thats my thought to...
Can't be getting power through to the solenoid.


----------



## phogbound (Jan 16, 2012)

I just checked the part lookups for an LT42. All the gas-powered tractors have a manual PTO. What are the factory model and serial numbers? The numbers are on a label under the seat.


----------

